# Need more time.



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Yesterday I did a glue up on a coffee table for the wife. Simple rail and stile design with panels and what not. 12 joints and 6 panels and a bottom. My go to glue is Titebond 2, my problem realized yesterday was how quickly it sets up, as well as Titebond 3. What other glues will give my longer working times. Obviously Poly glues take much longer but produces a foam mess. I could have done the glue up in pieces but as small as it was I couldn't see wasting all the time. Whats your glue of choice for longer working time.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Liquid hide glue is what you need. It's available were you buy your other glue. You will love it.

Red


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

I thought hide glue worked by temperature, am I wrong?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could use Weldwood Plastic Resin Glue. It's a urea-formaldehyde glue. Comes in powdered form and you mix it with water. It provides a great waterproof bond. Depending on how you mix it and the temperature, you could have 30-45 minutes plus.

Being absolutely ready for gluing, by having done all the dry fitting and having the items laid out as they go, will make your time more productive. Having the clamps/fasteners ready helps too.


----------

